# Pilea Job's Tears vs. Baby Tears



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I just placed my plant and vivarium substrate order with NEHerpetoculture. They notified me they were out of Pilea Depressa "baby tears" but said they would substitute Job's Tears instead.

What is the difference of these two plants? I am hoping for green, cascading foliage. These need to be moderate to high light tolerant.

When I search Job's tears online I either get Pilea depressa pictures or religious references.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

We have never heard of this variation of Pilea.

Here at JF, we have 3 varieties: Pilea depressa 'Baby Tears', Pilea depressa 'Tiny Tears' and Pilea glauca 'Red Stem Tears'. The baby tears variety is the most lush green, which it sounds like you are looking for. The tiny tears have more of a reddish tinted stem to them with smaller leaves, and the red stem tears are the same sized leaves as tiny tears but have a much more prominent red stem as well with the color of the leaves being darker.


----------

